# golf Mk II 1.8L carburetor engine wiring diagram



## mk2 buddy (Nov 18, 2019)

dear All

i am new here but i am a vw car owner and own 2 mk2 cars

1 i modified for my racing habit driving
the other is automatic i bought recently with 1.8L engine pierburg carburetor system

problem is the engine wiring is messed up and nothing is connected very well to its place

you can guess all sort of problems when driving , slow response , more fuel consumption , engine rough idling ....

i hopefully get a reply and to ask for the engine wiring diagram pdf .

some info : 1986 made
1.8 L engine 4 cylinders
( standard ignition coil with distributor and 3 wires hall sender , vaccuum advanced , 7 pin ignition module. )

instrument cluster: analogue clock and speedometer ( 2 plugs model )
automatic transmission .

will later post my cars photos if anyone is interested to view.

best regards : mk2 buddy


----------



## mk2 buddy (Nov 18, 2019)

*no reply is it that hard to help me out ? i have covered a lot of knowledge in injection systems but do not have a clue about carburetor electrical system.*



mk2 buddy said:


> dear All
> 
> i am new here but i am a vw car owner and own 2 mk2 cars
> 
> ...


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Your engine troubles sound more like carburetor needing cleaned, and not necessarily electrical.

I am not sure if your engine and wiring are like US models, but on US the ignition system is a very simple and nearly standalone setup that is not incorporated into other parts of the engine.

Do you have an electric choke?

There really is very little electrical going on with a carburetor setup. I would recommend you start with cleaning your carb.


----------

